# Bmc slr02



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was in an accident last year and was given a 2014 BMC SLR02 last fall as a replacement bike. 

I put some decent wheels (Bontrager Race X Lites) on it and took it out today for its first real ride.

Great bike. Climbs well and very responsive to power input.


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

What do you carry in the saddle bag?? BTW - I ride a BMC SLOR2 too...great bike


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

tubes, tool, cash,levers, batch kit, couple of extra bars and drink mixes


----------

